# Dem seeba zum 20.



## Rainer Hönle (14 April 2009)

Hallo Sebastian,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Jetzt erstes Mal mit einer zwei vorne dran. Feier schön, ordentlich und fest.


----------



## seeba (14 April 2009)

Jetzt werd' ich alt.  Dankeschön!


----------



## PhilippL (14 April 2009)

Hi,

na dann von mir auch mal alles Gute!!!
Die Fastenzeit ist ja vorbei also lässt sich bei dem Wetter auch das eine oder andere Kaltgetränk im Biergarten zu sich nehmen *ROFL*


----------



## Jens_Ohm (14 April 2009)

auch von mir alles Gute zum alt werden 

Jens


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 April 2009)

Hallo seeba...ich wünsche dir alles gute zum Geburtstag...

gruß helmut


----------



## mst (14 April 2009)

Wünsche ebenfalls alles Gute!!
:sm20:


----------



## Homer79 (14 April 2009)

ich schliesse mich den glückwünschen an,  :sm20:
                         :sm19:


----------



## Ralle (14 April 2009)

He Seeba, hast du nicht gerade erst dein erstes Auto bekommen und bist 18 geworden? Man, du bist wirklich fix unterwegs in der Zeit.


----------



## seeba (14 April 2009)

Die Zeit geht schon verdammt schnell rum! *ACK*


----------



## argv_user (14 April 2009)

Auch von mir Alles Gute zum ersten ZIG!

Hier noch der passende Link:

http://www.emsdata.homepage.t-online.de/emsdata/glueckwuensche/gebzig.html


----------



## marlob (14 April 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## crash (14 April 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## HaDi (14 April 2009)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## Kai (14 April 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## zotos (14 April 2009)

Alles Gute zum ersten ZIG.


----------



## MW (14 April 2009)

Von mir auch ales Gute zum Geburtstag






20 wär ich auch gern nochmal


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (14 April 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag!
:sm24:

Gruß
Timo


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 April 2009)

Von mir auch alles gute (nachträglich)

Robert


----------



## maxi (15 April 2009)

Alles gute


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (15 April 2009)

Hallo seeba,

nachträglich auf von mir die besten Wünsche!


----------



## seeba (15 April 2009)

Herzlichen Dank an Alle!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 April 2009)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glüchwunsch (nachträglich) und Alles Gute


----------

